# wow this is an amazing site!!!



## BowArmory Girl (Nov 22, 2010)

My friends at BowArmory are helping with my AT Profile.

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone !

Getting back into Archery. I used to do it as a kid. I know it sounds stupid, but I learned back in the days of girl scouts. Got to start somewhere.

Didnt realize how much I missed it until I was at the photo shoot for the calendar.

Take care and hope to meet some cool people here.

Candice


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

heard you stopped in the office today...glad Tony was able to help you set up an account !!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Candice. Have fun here.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## BowArmory Girl (Nov 22, 2010)

chuck7413 said:


> Welcome to AT!


Thanks everyone for the warm greetings


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Im sure you will get a little warmer greeting then most! lol... anyways... welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## BowArmory Girl (Nov 22, 2010)

Baz59 said:


> Im sure you will get a little warmer greeting then most! lol... anyways... welcome to AT!


thanks hun


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to AT. We need more ladies out shooting.
P.S. I bet your profile gets more hits than a pro ball player...LOL :wink
Don.


----------



## kybowshooter (Dec 10, 2010)

welcome to at


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------

